
Temporary Disposable Email Addresses with Attachments - kesara9
Devro LABS recently launched TempMail.altmails which is a service that allows to receive email at a temporary address that self-destructed after a certain time elapses. TempMail.altmails - is most advanced throwaway email service that helps you avoid spam and stay safe.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tempmail.altmails.com&#x2F;<p>Forget about spam, advertising mailings, hacking and attacking robots. Keep your real mailbox clean and secure. Temp Mail provides temporary, secure, anonymous, free, disposable email address.<p>You can also use AltMails for personalized temporary email addresses. 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;altmails.com&#x2F;<p>What is Disposable Temporary E-mail?<p>Disposable email - is a service that allows to receive email at a temporary address that self-destructed after a certain time elapses. It is also known by names like : tempmail, throwaway email, fake-mail or trash-mail. Many forums, Wi-Fi owners, websites and blogs ask visitors to register before they can view content, post comments or download something. TempMail.altmails - is most advanced throwaway email service that helps you avoid spam and stay safe.
======
DoreenMichele
I suggest you check out the rules for Show HN and try posting it as a Show HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

------
kesara9
By [https://devrolabs.com](https://devrolabs.com)

------
zzo38computer
I just use /etc/aliases to avoid spam

